# Rock fireplace



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i dont have one. but my uncle has an amazing stone fire place. huge one. all real rocks he found or bought and a few arrow heads thrown in there that he found when building his house.

wish i had a pic


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

Here you go.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I built a plywood frame. Covered it with steel mesh. Used Type S Morter cement and stuck them babies on. Used real field stone. I didn't know anything about stone work. Since this project I have finished the outside also--20' high. Looked so good I stone the front of my house.


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

Those look great! I have already put up my plywood, asphalt felt and metal lath. I need to put up the scratchcoat and decide on what kind of rock to use.


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

I am pretty sure we got our manufactured rock through HomeDepot.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

find the cultured stone brand its great to work with and there are many diffrent kinds to choose from like a drystack or the round lakeshore riverrock and many diffrent colors i wish I had some pics of the fireplaces we have done the last few years I work for a fireplace company up here so I have worked with alot of diffrent stones if you have any questions feek free to pm me


----------



## lifesadrag (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's mine....










My brothers camp...


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 11, 2004)

I covered our brick fireplace with cultured stone and it really looks great. I used liquid nails to secure the stones then filled in the spaces with morter after the glue dried. Been up for 2 years and we have used the fireplace many times with no problems.


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

lifesadrag said:


> Here's mine....
> 
> 
> The fireplace looks good, just can't help but asking though, whats with the rooster pheasant mount? Ive never seen one with a head in that position, and Ive seen a lot of them. Just curious


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## lifesadrag (Aug 3, 2008)

ac777 said:


> lifesadrag said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine....
> ...


----------



## 13third (Oct 5, 2009)

only pic i have on my puter. not my house a friends who i stoned his fireplace this past summer. I have done thousands of square feet of sticky stone. I am a bricklayer by trade. IMHO Eldorado Stone is the best fake stone out there, their colors are just so natural it is unbelievable. Be sure to have a good scratch coat and MAKE SURE YOU USE ACRYL 60 WHEN STICKING YOUR STONES. Acryl 60 is a bonding agent that really helps the mortar become more adherent. Not sure what for stone pattern you are looking for but i prefer the fieldstone versus round rock as it is easier to work and vary your patterns. the round patterns will yield much bigger joints taking away from the stone effect.








not a fireplace but just some more stone on the same house lol


----------



## fraserfir (Jan 29, 2010)

*arrowheads*

I love the idea of putting arrowheads in the mortar joints. Those of you who have seen/done this do you just stick them in the wet mortar or do you do something to make them stick better?


----------



## buckbowhunter1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey deer mount maybe you can hang all your rifle kills off of it.:teeth:


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Deer Mount said:


> I'm in the process of redoing the fireplace in my man cave. I'm going to use the artificial rock , I haven't decided what style of rock to use. I'd like to see some of your DIY rock fireplaces in your man caves.:darkbeer:


This is Eldorado stone, it was my first time working with it. Very easy to do.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's my fireplace, but its natural stone and I didnt build it. I bought the house last summer as a foreclosure so the hideous carpet and wall color has been changed. The picture was taken before any work was done. For reference the mantle is 11' long and the "knee wall is about 20" high IIRC. Its actually a Buck woodburning insert so it'll put out some heat besides just looking good. I'm hoping in the next few years tobe able to afford to put down hardwood floors.


----------



## Shoottothrill (Apr 27, 2007)

Looks like the phesant is saying "OH S#IT!"


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

> This is Eldorado stone, it was my first time working with it. Very easy to do.
> Attached Thumbnails


Looks great - I am impressed. Why is the E backwards?


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

EDoubleNickels said:


> Looks great - I am impressed. Why is the E backwards?


It was a screw up from when it was made. We just left it. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

I thought maybe it was some political commentary or something.

The work does look great.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks. This is my outdoor fireplace. The flames get higher as the beer supply gets lower. Oh yeah Thats floppy tasting the firewood.


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

That is awesome - did you do that yourself too? I am getting ready to build an outdoor kitchen/fire pit/etc and would love to hear more.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

EDoubleNickels said:


> That is awesome - did you do that yourself too? I am getting ready to build an outdoor kitchen/fire pit/etc and would love to hear more.


It was built by the original home owner. He built the house and garage also, all of it in stone. The fireplace outside is so much fun. My buds and I shoot alot when it's chilly. It's a great place to take a break and warm up.


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

Very cool. I want one.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

little buddy said:


> This is Eldorado stone, it was my first time working with it. Very easy to do.


Glad to read this comment. I'm looking to do some insude my place upstate. Looks great.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Me and my partner have a business in which we have done fireplaces and stonework as a side business for the last 6 years or so.

As good as a few of these above have come out. If you've never done this type of work before, its honestly better to work with someone on the first couple of jobs. There are just certain tricks to it that make the difference in a so-so job, and a great job. The stone is too expensive, and once its up on the wall, thats it. No taking it off and re-doing it.

If you are dead set on doing it by yourself with little to no experience, then I would recommend a fieldstone or some type with a mortar joint. Probably should stay away from a drystack type stone due to the extensive cutting, piecing, and time required. Regardless of which one you go with, you will need a 4 1/2" grinder and a diamond masonry blade to make your cuts. You will want to cut your stone outside away from the house. Finishing drywall isn't even close to the amount of dust that this creates.

We have done well over 100 fireplaces and worked with many kinds of stone, man-made and real. Personally, I like the Owens Corning cultured stone. The colors are the most natural, and there are virtually NO repeating pieces that you will have with other cheaper brands. There are many, many other things that I can tell you that may help you if you are dead set on doing this yourself. PM me and ask all the questions you like. I have lots of pics, I will post them tomorrow when I have more time.


----------



## bowhunter2223 (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks like you got yourself a pretty nice man cave.. love the stone work and bow holders


----------

